# Something weird happend to me!!



## 4getmeNot (May 8, 2006)

a few hours ago i was hanging out w/ my bf and one of his friends, and slowly i started getting dizzy and everything began looking hazy...i was wobbling i could hardly stand up. then they were talking but i couldnt make out what they were saying. My bf was like "what?" i said "we have to go..i don't feel good.." and then i passed out. i don't remember a lot, just him shaking me when i was on the floor. they were screaming and trying to wake me. i made it to his bed. then after that i just felt really shaky, sick to my stomach and cold. he said that my pupils got huge like you couldn't even see the color part of my eye. then i slowly fell down, he said that i was hardly breathing and that my lips were blue and my face was pale. he thought i was dead! i was out for only 2 minutes though. i didnt go to the hospital, i just didnt want to worry my parents. my dad is a diabetic, maybe that has something to do w/ it? i am scared b/c i dont know what caused it! what do you guys think it could be? i just remember being cold, really cold, and weak. it might have just been a sign of dehydration..who knows. i am just worried b/c they made it out to be really bad. any insight is apperciated.


----------



## Jinx (May 8, 2006)

Don't know what that is, I just know you better get to the doctor, because something is wrong (could be low blood sugar, could be drop of blood pressure- that happens to my BF and they haven't figured out why it happens after 10 years!!!). Your body doesn't do that for no reason.

Get checked out, take care!


----------



## LVA (May 8, 2006)

that's is realli scary. when i was little i thought it was so dramatic when actors in movie passed out.. but i myself have never had it happened to me .. and i wanted to pass out so bad ... because i thought i would be romantic or wutever ... well .... now that i'm older ... passing out .... is realli not that rare w/me anymore.

I passed out @ the blood drive the 2nd time (first blood drive i did fine ) because i was low on sugar

i passed out @ the gym once - dyhydration

and i passed out a couple other times ....from the sun and such ....

... i don't know about u though hun ... it might be sugar, it might be stress, dehydration ....

.. i just hope u feel better soon .. if not ... i'd definitely go see a doctor .... just in case


----------



## michal_cohen (May 8, 2006)

if you was in a close place maybe you didnt have oxigen

its happen 2 me ones in a pplace that sale prnicher rags lather

(sorry about my english)

i passed out in that day i had a totheace and i didnt eat


----------



## karrieann (May 8, 2006)

This has happened to me several times. It is always so freaky. Sort of tunnel vision. Everything sounds hollow and far away. Vision fades and _wham,_ I am on the floor usually twitching around. i know that I am doing it but I can't stop it. I don't know why it happens sometimes. It's not epilepsy, It's just strange.

I agree that it may have something to do with blood pressure. Sometimes if I feel it coming on and I just get low or sit down I can keep myself from passing out.

But really you may want to go and get checked out by your doctor and at least let her know what happened. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Liz (May 8, 2006)

i would get it checked out. since your dad has diabetes, that's something to watch for and depending on what and how bad it can be, you'd have to keep it under control everyday via medicine and diet


----------



## blackmettalic (May 8, 2006)

My dad has diabetes too and if I were you I would not chance it. Its just like any other health problem, getting it discovered early helps a lot in the log run. I hope it is nothing serious, take care.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 8, 2006)

go to the doctor!


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* go to the doctor! Ditto! We want you to be safe and that's one of the best ways to do it! Luv AM


----------



## Mina (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kam, I agree with other girls. You should see a doctor ASAP! I hope you feel better. Good Luck!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 8, 2006)

omg go to the doctor right away!


----------



## estherika (May 8, 2006)

You must see a doctor. Only a few days ago I've heard about a 22 years old friend of a friend that had the same thing happened to her and they diagnosed it as a stroke!

Now, I'm not trying to scare you but this is serious so you better rule that out...


----------



## pinkbundles (May 8, 2006)

i would go to the doctor and see what's up. it's scary to figure out what it could be but it's best to know the real deal. at least you can do something before things get worse!


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 8, 2006)

Yep, go to the doctor and have them run the tests. It could be absolutely nothing but a combination of not eating for long periods of time, with being overly tired, etc. But, if you have a history of medical problems in your family, then you are better off going to find out what happened.

AND, make sure you tell your boyfriend to call an ambulance or drive you to the hospital if that ever, ever happens again. Sometimes nothing comes up a few days after the incident...or nothing that would trip a test at the time. Going to get checked out as something is happening or right afterwards increases the chances of the medical staff pinpointing what the problem is.


----------



## Pauline (May 8, 2006)

Definatley get to the Dr! Give you bf a row for not phoning an ambulance.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 9, 2006)

ok..well i went to the hospital today. they ran so many tests and took soo much blood, i was there for like 5 hours! The doc said it was a combination of stress, not eating and drinking enough, not sleeping enough, and these diet pills i've been taking. he just gave me some meds for nausea. i'm debating on whether or not to go to school tomm...i feel like just resting. but i've already missed today b/c of this. it just makes me realize that i really need to take control of my health! i'm depressed..


----------



## eightthirty (May 9, 2006)

I would go to the doctor. Whatever you do, don't read WEBMD. You will only end up freaking yourself out. It could be something as simple as low blood pressure. At the same time, it may be a condition that if you are made aware you have you can learn to react to situations better and teach your family and friends to do the same. If there is any kind of history of illness in your family, it's always best to stay on top of those things.

Since yr in high school, this is especially important if yr involved in any kind of sport or extra-curricular activity.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* ok..well i went to the hospital today. they ran so many tests and took soo much blood, i was there for like 5 hours! The doc said it was a combination of stress, not eating and drinking enough, not sleeping enough, and these diet pills i've been taking. he just gave me some meds for nausea. i'm debating on whether or not to go to school tomm...i feel like just resting. but i've already missed today b/c of this. it just makes me realize that i really need to take control of my health! i'm depressed..



Glad you're ok.... stop taking those pills!!!! I took a diet pill once that made me feel like I was going to pass out --- those things are scary.


----------



## LaCreesha09 (May 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* Don't know what that is, I just know you better get to the doctor, because something is wrong (could be low blood sugar, could be drop of blood pressure- that happens to my BF and they haven't figured out why it happens after 10 years!!!). Your body doesn't do that for no reason.Get checked out, take care!

I agree you better get yourself checked out and fast. This sounds serious.
Oh and Jinx is your avatar a picture of yourself? Could you please put some clothes on.


----------



## Aquilah (May 10, 2006)

Definitely go to the doctor. I've had similar episodes, but I didn't pass out. Come to find out, I'm hypoglycemic. It could've been dehydration or low blood pressure. I'd definitely go to the doctor and have tests ran. Always better to be safe than sorry! Especially if diabetes runs in the family. Good luck sweetie, and I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## MissMissy (May 17, 2006)

im glad to hear that you went to the doctor. Depression is sneaky, i never relize im depressed intill someone points it out. Im on prozac for my depression.. It helps alot. It keeps my life and emotions balenced i hope things get better keep us posted.


----------



## peekaboo (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* ok..well i went to the hospital today. they ran so many tests and took soo much blood, i was there for like 5 hours! The doc said it was a combination of stress, not eating and drinking enough, not sleeping enough, and these diet pills i've been taking. he just gave me some meds for nausea. i'm debating on whether or not to go to school tomm...i feel like just resting. but i've already missed today b/c of this. it just makes me realize that i really need to take control of my health! i'm depressed..




I am glad you went to the doctor. You need to take it easy and I hope you are feeling better! Take care!


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 17, 2006)

I'm glad you are okay and I'm so happy that you went to the dr. Take care of yourself. You should stay home tomorrow, your body needs rest!!! Are you going to stop taking the diet pills??? Those are so dangerous!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 18, 2006)

Yeah I know.....



but I like the feeling of them. They give me mad energy and I don't eat for like days..but I know it's not healthy..so I've quit taking them.


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* Yeah I know.....



but I like the feeling of them. They give me mad energy and I don't eat for like days..but I know it's not healthy..so I've quit taking them. Ok good for you, the pills might give you the feeling of energy but actually you don't have any cause you are not eating properly so quit the pills is the way to go.


----------



## Shelley (May 18, 2006)

Hi, I am glad you went to the doctor. I hope you are feeling better soon. Your body needs some rest. Were here for you!


----------



## Satin (May 22, 2006)

Pls Go To The Doctor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I would go to the doctor. Whatever you do, don't read WEBMD. You will only end up freaking yourself out. It could be something as simple as low blood pressure. 
omg!!! youre SO right about the webMD thing, i managed to scare the crap outta myself once i thought i was about to die...internet=bad it was funny in the end(thank god) but still it really takes you for a ride...oh and P.s...if your gut isnstinct is that wat your doctor says doesn't make sense, do NOT hesitate to get a second opinion, that happened to me dont make tha mistake!and feel better lots of love!


----------



## kenike (May 31, 2006)

yessss go to the doc pleeeaaase. keep us posted!


----------



## Ricci (May 31, 2006)

Were the pills Trimspa?

Hope you stop taking them for a while


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 31, 2006)

No, they were called Xtreme Lean. I was thinking of trying some other kind of pills though, like green tea tablets or something. It's probably best not to though. I've been doing A LOT better since been off of those,


----------



## alyssa20016 (Jun 11, 2006)

passing out is so scary



sorry that happened to you.

Something similar used to happen to me alot when i was younger..my doctor concluded that it was due to low blood sugar. definitely worth getting checked out. hope you feel better!


----------



## proud2bme (Jun 19, 2006)

That sounds scary , Ithink u should make yourself worried and just get a through checkup. Your body gives off signs when something is wrong and I think that was a big one. You can never be too sure that it was a minor incident. Just get a check up please


----------



## Thais (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* a few hours ago i was hanging out w/ my bf and one of his friends, and slowly i started getting dizzy and everything began looking hazy...i was wobbling i could hardly stand up. then they were talking but i couldnt make out what they were saying. My bf was like "what?" i said "we have to go..i don't feel good.." and then i passed out. i don't remember a lot, just him shaking me when i was on the floor. they were screaming and trying to wake me. i made it to his bed. then after that i just felt really shaky, sick to my stomach and cold. he said that my pupils got huge like you couldn't even see the color part of my eye. then i slowly fell down, he said that i was hardly breathing and that my lips were blue and my face was pale. he thought i was dead! i was out for only 2 minutes though. i didnt go to the hospital, i just didnt want to worry my parents. my dad is a diabetic, maybe that has something to do w/ it? i am scared b/c i dont know what caused it! what do you guys think it could be? i just remember being cold, really cold, and weak. it might have just been a sign of dehydration..who knows. i am just worried b/c they made it out to be really bad. any insight is apperciated.



Were you drinking? You could have had either hypoglycemia or low blood pressure. You DEFINITELY need to see a doctor, OK?


----------

